# Nowitzki tells Cuban to chill out



## Tersk

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * 

GRAPEVINE – On the eve of the free-agent hunt, Dirk Nowitzki was still smarting from the Mavericks' close call in the NBA Finals. 

Part of the residual pain stemmed from owner Mark Cuban. Nowitzki talked about Cuban on Friday and how the owner's passion for the Mavericks is a double-edged sword that cut the wrong direction at times in the playoffs and particularly against Miami in the Finals. 

"We all know that Mark is 100 percent all the time," Nowitzki said while signing 350 autographs for campers at a Mavericks' basketball clinic at Grapevine High School. "He loves us and he gets fired up once in a while. Well, all the time, really. 

"Do I think it's a bit much sometimes? Yeah. He's got to learn how to control himself as well as the players do. We can't lose our temper all the time on the court or off the court, and I think he's got to learn that, too. He's got to improve in that area and not yell at the officials the whole game. I don't think that helps us. 

"We all know what Mark brings to the team, how he supports us. We live with who he is, and we love him that way. But do I think it's good for us always? No." 

Cuban did not respond to an e-mail. 

Nowitzki, who is in line for a three-year contract extension that he called "a no-brainer" for both sides, said that his comments on Cuban are nothing that hasn't been said before. Nowitzki said he, Michael Finley and Steve Nash went to Cuban when the trio was still together and asked Cuban to tone down things. 

It was suggested at that time that Cuban watch games from a suite rather than from his courtside seat near the Mavericks' bench. That suggestion was overruled. 

The biggest sticking point comes from the work that coach Avery Johnson has done to get the Mavericks to stress accountability throughout the roster. During the final few games of the Finals, Cuban made a point to question officiating calls. 

"He sits right there by our bench," Nowitzki said. "I think it's a bit much. But we all told him this before. It's nothing new. The game starts, and he's already yelling at them. So he needs to know how to control himself a little. 

"If you get a bad call, keep playing hard. That's what Avery put in our heads. So I don't believe the refs messed up [in the Finals]." 

It was the first trip to the NBA Finals for Cuban and just about everybody else in the Mavericks' organization. They will all learn from the experience, Nowitzki said. 

Nowitzki also said he's leaning toward playing for Germany in the World Championships in Japan in August, but he has yet to make a final decision. He plans to return home to Germany next week after a few more days of hanging with friends and a trip to Las Vegas, which has become something of an annual rite after the season. 

And while the team begins the search for free agents, Nowitzki said the Mavericks' prime contributors have earned the right to try to get back to the NBA Finals. The key to that is to get himself, Jason Terry and Josh Howard under contract long term. 

"I haven't thought of that much at all," Nowitzki said. "I heard that I could extend, and that's obviously a great thing. I love being here. I love being a Mav. And obviously, we all love Mark. 

"Really, it's a no-brainer. But I want to think about some stuff and get away from basketball. If I sign an extension, I can sign it up until October. I don't have to sign it on the first of July. So I'll go home and go through some stuff." 

Whenever it happens, it will keep Nowitzki in a Mavericks uniform through 2011. The extension would be worth about $59 million for three years.


----------



## Dre

Good for Dirk for stepping up and saying something. 

And good for us keeping him. 3 years at 60M is kind of whoa, but I guess he's worth it.


----------



## Seed

not surprised since he's done it before. I think Cuban should really lay off during the playoffs let the players play


----------



## 08bryant24

he's gotten sued for over 1.6million dollars in fines
by refs
just because he cant control himself


----------



## croco

Very good call by Dirk, Mark Cuban really needs to settle down sometimes.


----------



## xray

That's what I've been saying: Avery stresses accountability, and Mark plays the blame game. :curse:


----------



## The Future7

Its a good thing that Dirk stepped up. He's showing a little bit of his leadership.


----------



## Saint Baller

_Dre_ said:


> Good for Dirk for stepping up and saying something.
> 
> And good for us keeping him. 3 years at 60M is kind of whoa, but I guess he's worth it.


 He's worth it, trust me


----------



## Jet

:clap:s for Dirk. I agree with him, for every positive thing he bring to the franchise it's always overshadowed by his unability to control himself at the game. I'm glad someone on the Mavs stood up and stated their opinion, besides Jason, cuz he seems to do it a lot.


----------



## edwardcyh

Jet said:


> :clap:s for Dirk. I agree with him, for every positive thing he bring to the franchise it's always overshadowed by his unability to control himself at the game. *I'm glad someone on the Mavs stood up and stated their opinion, besides Jason, cuz he seems to do it a lot.*


Are you referring to the punch-in-the-balls Jason? lol...


----------



## Jet

LOL, never thought about that one.. but I suppose you could think of that as a stating opinion, but what I really was reffering to was the fact that before halftime it would always be Jason to talk to the interviewers and talk about what he felt needed to be improved in the 2nd half and such


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Are you referring to the punch-in-the-balls Jason? lol...


LOL, It just occured to me that a lot of people will see the money the Mavs threw at Jet, and immediately will remember his punch and suspension.


----------



## travel_monkeys

Good for Dirk. I'm not a Mavs fan but if I was I'd be pissed. If Cuban kept his mouth shut I think the Mavs would have won the title. There's no question all the whining distracted his players.
I have no doubt Cuban is a brilliant businessman, but he's also a 12 year-old child who needs a time out.


----------



## Ninjatune

travel_monkeys said:


> Good for Dirk. I'm not a Mavs fan but if I was I'd be pissed. If Cuban kept his mouth shut I think the Mavs would have won the title. There's no question all the whining distracted his players.
> I have no doubt Cuban is a brilliant businessman, but he's also a 12 year-old child who needs a time out.


Get it out of your head that Mark cost us the Finals. I'm really getting sick and tired of reading that everywhere. The PLAYERS choked. End of Story.


----------



## xray

TX_MAVFAN said:


> The players choked. End of Story.


That wasn't a choke job as much as a change in momentum, and a failure to stop the bleeding. Adjustments were made, and Avery didn't respond to those adjustments. I see the players' role being no greater than that of the coaching staff - a chess game was lost.

The circus atmosphere, meanwhile, was provided courtesy of Cuban. Don't know if that would've changed the outcome on the floor, but it's a lot easier to concentrate on your work when your 2 year old toddler's sleeping instead of crying.*

*Simple analogy, don't read anything into it ( :biggrin: )


----------



## Ninjatune

bray1967 said:


> That wasn't a choke job as much as a change in momentum, and a failure to stop the bleeding. Adjustments were made, and Avery didn't respond to those adjustments. I see the players' role being no greater than that of the coaching staff - a chess game was lost.
> 
> The circus atmosphere, meanwhile, was provided courtesy of Cuban. Don't know if that would've changed the outcome on the floor, but it's a lot easier to concentrate on your work when your 2 year old toddler's sleeping instead of crying.*
> 
> *Simple analogy, don't read anything into it ( :biggrin: )


I hear what your saying Bray, but when your star player is missing a clutch free throw and dissapearing in the 4th quarter throughout the series, I consider that a choke job. Blowing a 2-0 lead in the Finals with HCA is choking. I don't care what they say, they went to Miami a alittle arrogant and cocky and they let theur guard down long enough to get bit in the ***. Everyone definitley played their part, Cuban and AJ included. But it boils down to the guys on the court. 

Geez I'm ready for next season to get going.....


----------



## xray

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Geez I'm ready for next season to get going.....


Yeah, I guess it's time to judge Cuban on other matters...if he's all over the refs in next year's Finals, that would be ok. :clown:


----------



## Seed

Why can't he be a little more like the Maloofs when I see those guys they seem to be composed but still a big fan compared to Cuban. Plus for a rich guy cuban wears pretty crappy clothing


----------



## croco

Seed said:


> Why can't he be a little more like the Maloofs when I see those guys they seem to be composed but still a big fan compared to Cuban. Plus for a rich guy cuban wears pretty crappy clothing


I think it's his character, he's used to be successful and he will do all to win. Sometimes it's too much, but maybe that's also part of his success.


----------



## xray

I remember seeing the Maloofs distracting the opposing players at the FT line by whistling and shouting.

I'd rather have Mark, thanks anyway.


----------



## Pain5155

Nash told Cuban to chill out, look where he is, Finley told Cuban to chill out and where is he? Dirk told Cuban to chill out, and where will he be?


----------



## The Future7

Pain5155 said:


> *Nash told Cuban to chill out, look where he is, Finley told Cuban to chill out* and where is he? Dirk told Cuban to chill out, and where will he be?


LMFAO


----------



## Saint Baller

Pain5155 said:


> Nash told Cuban to chill out, look where he is, Finley told Cuban to chill out and where is he? Dirk told Cuban to chill out, and where will he be?


 Any proof bud?

They did not tell him to chill out, they wanted cash and they knew if they kept their mouths shut they would get cash, but Dirk wanted to win he said it. They did not say it

Find me proof


----------



## Pain5155

"Michael Finley and Steve Nash went to Cuban when the trio was still together and asked Cuban to tone down things." 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon.../mavs/stories/070106dnspomavslede.c1dd04.html


----------



## neoxsupreme

You tell the boss, Dirk!


----------



## Ninjatune

I'm glad Dirk is being vocal like this. Good for him and the team.


----------



## Seed

yup it's not like Cuban would be dumb enough to move Dirk. The other 2 were dispensible due to age, Dirk just hit his prime when he was 25/26 ish and he'll be going untill who knows when


----------



## StackAttack

lol the other two were kicked off because they badmouthed Cuban? hahahaha, what bs, Cuban tried his best to keep Nash but the Suns made a better offer, simple as that, and Finley was let go because of age/financial reasons, wasn't playing at a high level anymore...


----------



## xray

StackAttack said:


> lol the other two were kicked off because they badmouthed Cuban? hahahaha, what bs, Cuban tried his best to keep Nash but the Suns made a better offer, simple as that, and Finley was let go because of age/financial reasons, wasn't playing at a high level anymore...


Not to derail the thread, but I still think Nash will be an amnesty victim - or at least Phoenix will be burdened with a ball and chain contract - due to a worn out PG.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Not to derail the thread, but I still think Nash will be an amnesty victim - or at least Phoenix will be burdened with a ball and chain contract - due to a worn out PG.


That I don't think will happen.

The success of the trio in Dallas wasn't the work of one man. Even if you have to pick one man for their past success, I think most would pick Dirk.

As for the Suns, they would be nothing without Nash. Nash has been their "main man" for the past 2 years, so I seriously doubt PHX would pull an amnesty on him.

Doing that to Nash would be horrible for their image...


----------



## Pain5155

Cuban didnt offer Nash the money he was worth. The money Cuban offered was a joke.


----------



## edwardcyh

Pain5155 said:


> Cuban didnt offer Nash the money he was worth. The money Cuban offered was a joke.


A joke? By whose standard?

Cuban pays each player their "perceived" worth. In fact, EVERY owner/GM do that.

Is Ben Wallace worth whatever rediculous amount of money the Bulls are willing to pay for him? Was the offer that Pistons offered Wallace a "joke?" I think not. Ben Walalce was given a fair market price, but he chose to go.

Also, Jason Terry could have gotten a lot more money if he wanted to shop....

By your standard, Terry is a fool for taking Cuban's contract, and Detroit Pistons is a joke...


----------



## It's_GO_Time

I read Dirk's comments as answering questions to a reporter (probably digging for that stuff) but how many times did he qualify it with we love Cuban, we appreciate Cuban, he knows how we feel about him. 

Cuban annoys the hell out of me and sometimes makes me route for the other team (like the final series) but with all the good and bad Cuban might bring to an organization . . . I challenge any fan to truthfully say they wouldn't want Cuban as an owner.


----------



## xray

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I read Dirk's comments as answering questions to a reporter (probably digging for that stuff) but how many times did he qualify it with we love Cuban, we appreciate Cuban, he knows how we feel about him.
> 
> Cuban annoys the hell out of me and sometimes makes me route for the other team (like the final series) but with all the good and bad Cuban might bring to an organization . . . I challenge any fan to truthfully say they wouldn't want Cuban as an owner.


A Miami fan?


----------



## Tersk

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eOXiOVZci2Y"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eOXiOVZci2Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DOVFTgCVgnU"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DOVFTgCVgnU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dre

Nice youtubes, but what do they have to do with this thread?


----------



## Tersk

I don't know, I didn't think I should create another thread and I was on a roll with Youtubes

And this thread is about Cuban?

Little offtopic, but whatever


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DOVFTgCVgnU"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DOVFTgCVgnU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


That's hilarious!

I can't believe this is the first time I have seen it!


----------

